# 35 acounts givin to me.



## yungbuck (Feb 3, 2011)

hey guys, this is my first post.
i guess what im askin is what would you do if you were in this position.
Im workin full time night shift at a warhouse,(350 a week) my shift is 4 to 12(or later, it depends) the work is for young guys, if you try and make a career out of it you will end up in the hospital with back problems at 35. so i dont plan on being there long. Im going on 19 i never finished high school, plan to get a ged. would love to go to comunity college for mechanics but i feel theres not much money in mechanics. but anyway with the shift im currently working i feel i would have time to plow in the winter. I just wanted to get a s10 zr2 with a snow-way, and make some pocket change. But then i started talking to a friend of the family, he is retiring from everything. He has 35 residential acounts, he told me i could have them next year(nothing too formal, just casual talk) I felt he was serious though. If i took them i would need a f-250, i could probly get one for 13 k with a plow. if i took the acounts it would also give me startup costomers for a summer business, id like to get into mowing, landscaping, and the like. It seems like too good a offer to take up. But its a risk.
Do you think 35 costomers is too much to start up with? would i have to quit me job in winter?(they would hire me back in spring)


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Have you ever plowed before?
do you play with heavy equipment often?
Do you have a high level of detail to the work you do for others?


I'd ask the old man to hold on to the reigns of the business and let you do the driving while he teaches you everything you need to know. If you don't do good work and your not detailed, all the customers will leave and you'll look like a fool. If you let the old timer teach you a few things and improve on his low points you're on the fast track to a business. You will absolutely need that mans help though. Let him groom you to take over.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

yungbuck;1226671 said:


> hey guys, this is my first post.
> i guess what im askin is what would you do if you were in this position.
> Im workin full time night shift at a warhouse,(350 a week) my shift is 4 to 12(or later, it depends) the work is for young guys, if you try and make a career out of it you will end up in the hospital with back problems at 35. so i dont plan on being there long. Im going on 19 i never finished high school, plan to get a ged. would love to go to comunity college for mechanics but i feel theres not much money in mechanics. but anyway with the shift im currently working i feel i would have time to plow in the winter. I just wanted to get a s10 zr2 with a snow-way, and make some pocket change. But then i started talking to a friend of the family, he is retiring from everything. He has 35 residential acounts, he told me i could have them next year(nothing too formal, just casual talk) I felt he was serious though. If i took them i would need a f-250, i could probly get one for 13 k with a plow. if i took the acounts it would also give me startup costomers for a summer business, id like to get into mowing, landscaping, and the like. It seems like too good a offer to take up. But its a risk.
> Do you think 35 costomers is too much to start up with? would i have to quit me job in winter?(they would hire me back in spring)


I would highly recommend going back to school. Your grammar sucks.

Just so I understand, you want to quit your current job because its too hard on your body and get into landscaping? FYI landscaping will mess up your back/body fast. 
to me it does sound too good to be true. Does he have contracts with the customers for the next few years or he would just give you their names and you can try getting their business? 35 accounts isnt too much but plowing 9/10 times is done at night so your current schedule wouldnt work. Also you make $350/week? If thats the case you probably dont have enough savings to get into plowing. A breakdown could put you out for weeks.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

ddb maine;1226676 said:


> Have you ever plowed before?
> do you play with heavy equipment often?
> Do you have a high level of detail to the work you do for others?
> 
> I'd ask the old man to hold on to the reigns of the business and let you do the driving while he teaches you everything you need to know. If you don't do good work and your not detailed, all the customers will leave and you'll look like a fool. If you let the old timer teach you a few things and improve on his low points you're on the fast track to a business. You will absolutely need that mans help though. Let him groom you to take over.


thats what i was thinking also, most people dont like change, they are used to having the older gentleman's service, once your in the picture they will hire someone instead of just using you, even though you may do a good job. its just how people are.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

First off I'd recommend getting some type of formal education. As far as an auto technicians goes, they can make between $50,000.00 and $100,000.00 plus benifts. Just depends on you and your ability and what you put in it. 

Education is great, but if you can get in and apprentice with a good shop or dealer you'll be a lot further a head. You get out of lift what you put into it. If your a clock watcher and expect somethng for nothing, than nothing is what you'll get. 

I'm now 51 yrs old, I quit school in my 2nd year of highschool. I've managed very successful car dealerships and now have my own auto facility for 23 yrs. We do over 1.4 million in sales. I've been on numerous boards including school boards and helped balance numerous budgets. So what you want to do is up to you.

If you can handle the plowing route than do it, but don't make it a carrer or screw up your overall plans. 

Best of luck to you

Rule to live by:
P.O.A.C
Plan Organize Activate Control


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Bigdoghd;1226724 said:


> First off I'd recommend getting some type of formal education. As far as auto technicians *go*, they can make between $50,000.00 and $100,000.00 plus ben*efits*. Just depends on you and your ability and what you put in it.
> 
> Education is great, but if you can get in and apprentice with a good shop or dealer* you'll be a lot further a head*. You get out of lif*e* what you put into it. If you*'re* a clock watcher and expect somethng for nothing, th*e*n nothing is what you'll get.
> 
> ...


In the short term he will be further a head. Though your story is very touching it is not realistic in todays world. 32 years ago when you were 19 things were a lot different. Everyone has a degree of some sort now and the ones that dont will probably have a difficult time finding a job. My local fire department requires at least an associates degree and thats a volunteer department. 
In addition to needing a degree many professional jobs... the suit and tie type will require 4years experience in the field for an entry level job. You can ask me how I know but I am sure you can figure it out Thumbs Up. Just remember this isn't 1979. Unless you plan on taking over a family business you will 9/10 times need some type of education to make it. Hell my last mortgage application asked my level of education.

I also made a few corrections to your post.


----------



## yungbuck (Feb 3, 2011)

nbi i can assure you my grammer is ok when it needs to be, my spelling isent great but so what. I consider these posts non formal so im not really woried about grammer. But like you guys said that would be a good idea to start going with him on his route, getting to know his costomers. I understand that landscaping is hard on you, but there is room for growth when you have your own business. My uncle started out mowing lawns and now he does excavation, paver stones, septic tanks, retaining walls, big dollar jobs. There is no room for growth in the warehouse. Ive never done landscaping but in one night at work i will build 30 pallets. each palet is about 1300 pounds worth of product. thats almost 40,000 pounds i lift each night. So I feel landscaping would be better on the back, am i right? For the other questions, no i have no experience plowing, and i dont play with heavy equiptment ever. I understand what you guys are saying about getting a education, im with you on that. But i dont consider myself a 9-5 guy, my goal in life is to start a business. Both my uncles are contractors, so thats deffinetly a plus. My brother is in the navy construction batalion unit, he is trained to oporate anything from dosers, front end loaders, 18 wheelers, dump trucks, everything. He has two years experience working construction for my uncle and plans to start out on his own when he gets out, he could teach me alot.
Thanks for the quick replies guys, i apretiate it. Over the next year i have big choices to make and all the advice helps


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

snow plowing is a 24/7 business
just because he "gives" you the accounts doesnt mean the people will want you to plow


----------



## yungbuck (Feb 3, 2011)

just because he "gives" you the accounts doesnt mean the people will want you to plow 

Ya i agree, im sure some of them will go with someone with more experience, but, some of them wont, if they see i do a good job they would have no reason to go out of there way to hire someone else. 
Just so were clear, im more interested in geting a network of clients than i am getting snow plow acounts, It will make it much easier in the spring when i start looking for lawn and landscape acounts, And i dont just plan on quiting my job and trying to make a living off mowing lawns and plowing driveways, I want to do it on the side to suplement my income, My hope would be that one day it could grow to the point that i could work a part time job or quit the job at the warehouse alltogether. 
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

Take it for what its worth, as an auto tech in a dealer facility, your not going to make 50-100k a year. Maybe 50-60 if your in a busy shop. Our shop has 30 techs and the top tier guys are making 30-32 bucks an hr and thats it. They on average produce between 30-35 hrs a week and get hammered by management for more. If you can find yourself a very very busy private shop that does general repairs then maybe the work load and pay will be there. When you deal with bull crap warranty "every six months my car will rattle once but it annoys me so fix it. Oh and its not doing it now" complaints are coming in daily you dont stand a chance to make that kind of money. At least not with the general.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1226742 said:


> In the short term he will be further a head. Though your story is very touching it is not realistic in todays world. 32 years ago when you were 19 things were a lot different. Everyone has a degree of some sort now and the ones that dont will probably have a difficult time finding a job. My local fire department requires at least an associates degree and thats a volunteer department.
> In addition to needing a degree many professional jobs... the suit and tie type will require 4years experience in the field for an entry level job. You can ask me how I know but I am sure you can figure it out . Just remember this isn't 1979. Unless you plan on taking over a family business you will 9/10 times need some type of education to make it. Hell my last mortgage application asked my level of education.


In the short term he will be further a head. Though your story is very touching it is not realistic in *today's* world. *Thirty two* years ago when you were *nineteen* things were a lot different. Everyone has a degree of some sort now and the ones that *don't* will probably have a difficult time finding a job. My local fire department requires at least an associates degree and *it's* a volunteer department. In addition to needing a degree many professional jobs... the suit and tie type will require *four* years experience in the field for an entry level job. You can ask me how I know*,* but I am sure you can figure it out Thumbs Up. Just remember this isn't 1979. Unless you plan on taking over a family business you will 9/10 times need some type of education to make it. Hell*,* my last mortgage application asked my level of education.

If you want to play tit for tat...

I also made a few corrections to *YOUR* post.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BuffaloJoe;1226986 said:


> In the short term he will be further a head. Though your story is very touching it is not realistic in today's world. Thirty two years ago when you were nineteen things were a lot different. Everyone has a degree of some sort now and the ones that don't will probably have a difficult time finding a job. My local fire department requires at least an associates degree and it's a volunteer department. In addition to needing a degree many professional jobs... the suit and tie type will require *four* years experience in the field for an entry level job. You can ask me how I know but I am sure you can figure it out Thumbs Up. Just remember this isn't 1979. Unless you plan on taking over a family business you will 9/10 times need some type of education to make it. Hell*,* my last mortgage application asked my level of education.
> 
> If you want to play tit for tat...
> 
> I also made a few corrections to *YOUR* post.


Hey thanks but there really isnt anything wrong with it. Numbers under 10 are written out, so you really only got me on the "4". The apppstrophes are a given I hope, plus one of those comma's doesn't need to be there.

http://www.chacha.com/question/do-numbers-lower-than-100-have-to-be-spelled-out-when-writing-a-paper
[http://www.grammarbook.com/numbers/numbers.asp
http://www.dailywritingtips.com/10-rules-for-writing-numbers-and-numerals/

I went a head and re-edited what you tried fixing for me. I could argue the "4" but technically...

If *YOU* want to play tit for tat


----------



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1226742 said:


> My local fire department requires at least an associates degree and thats a volunteer department.


WHAT!?!?!? Where are you from? I'm on 2 volunteer departments and we would be 100% combat ineffective with a rule like that. crazy.

As for the man with the business proposal, I say what the hell... go for it.


----------



## BuffaloJoe (Oct 20, 2009)

Nope... I'm not going to hijack this poor guys thread over your BS. However one other thing i missed was "a head" should be "ahead". Apostrophes are not a given for you if you are going to be critiquing others. Just like it is the plowing business, everyone's a critic.  


BTW: To the original poster, I say go for it. If you work hard you will be successful. Yes landscaping is physically demanding but i guess it beats stacking boxes in a warehouse and you will be your own boss. Having someone with experience guide you in the right direction is a big plus and you have that. As far as customers leaving because of the change, I have to disagree. If you provide the same quality for a reasonable amount people will stick. After all, it's more of a change to find someone new than it is to use the decedent of their current reliable contractor.:salute:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Jgramlich;1227077 said:


> WHAT!?!?!? Where are you from? I'm on 2 volunteer departments and we would be 100% combat ineffective with a rule like that. crazy.
> 
> As for the man with the business proposal, I say what the hell... go for it.


St.Paul/Minneapolis


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

a list of people and their phone numbers is not an "account". Those pople contracted with the previous guy and not you. You can't just take over, they have to contract with you. Basically he's giving you a list of peoples phone numbers and addresses that need plowing.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

BuffaloJoe;1227108 said:


> Nope... I'm not going to hijack this poor guys thread over your BS. However one other thing i missed was "a head" should be "ahead". Apostrophes are not a given for you if you are going to be critiquing others. Just like it is the plowing business, everyone's a critic.


Ya got me 
You obviously don*' *t understand the point of me correcting him. I don*'*t go through everyones posts and correct them. I was trying to call a guy out, if you follow me. He posted saying "yeah go to school but why look at me" essentially. "I quit school and I am SO successfull. I do 1.4 million in business and bla bla bla" yet can*' *t even spell "career" or "benefits". Probably not a guy to take advice from.

If you want to continue to argue we can go right *ahead* and do that.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

cjasonbr;1227178 said:


> a list of people and their phone numbers is not an "account". Those pople contracted with the previous guy and not you. You can't just take over, they have to contract with you. Basically he's giving you a list of peoples phone numbers and addresses that need plowing.


Thumbs Up . There is a guy on the Minneapolis CL trying to sell his list of 30 residential accounts for $25,000 They aren't even under contract so it's not like you are buying the company and the accounts come with it.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Buck,
The only way you will ever be successful is if you possess the drive to see things through to a level of detail that goes beyond those you service. IE: They want you to stack the boxes, well, you stacked the boxes and categorized them by geographic location so that when its time for delivery your ahead of the game. 
Stacking boxes is boring. No one will contest that. You are the only one who can make this happen.
If he decides after training you for this winter, that your not ready, are you going to give up and try something else? Or are you going to step up to the plate, go over every nit-picky thing he *****ed about, regardless of how irrelevant it sounded, and go one step further and set yourself up to take the accounts from him. If you have that kind of drive where you will stop at nothing to get what you want, you will succeed. 
It is also important to always stand by your business ethics. NEVER give those up. Treat your customers better than you would want to be treated.
Your either cut out for it or your not. No one on this site should make you decide one way or another. In the end the question needs to be answered by you. Listen to your gut, and that old man.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i dont think you need a f250 to do these accounts. a guy i work with has a 1998 1500 GM truck that he uses for a few large commecial lots and about 50 driveways with no poblems


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I say go for it... even if you sign only half of them, it's a start.

We all start somewhere.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1227180 said:


> Ya got me
> You obviously don*' *t understand the point of me correcting him. I don*'*t go through everyones posts and correct them. I was trying to call a guy out, if you follow me. He posted saying "yeah go to school but why look at me" essentially. "I quit school and I am SO successfull. I do 1.4 million in business and bla bla bla" yet can*' *t even spell "career" or "benefits". Probably not a guy to take advice from.
> 
> If you want to continue to argue we can go right *ahead* and do that.


I wasn't trying to brag about what I have, but explain to the young man that eduaction is important, especially in the fields you mentioned. I just want him to understand that I grew up with nothing, and having a vision, goals, hard work and the right attitude can make things happen. Your judgement in people and their ability to be grammatically correct in a frecken plow site......is poor judgement. I'm not going to get in a pissing match with you, however I can assue you I would not be ashamed at all of my accomplisments I have made.I have served on mant different boards and even a very large school group and reviewed there school curriculum and have always been complimented of my abilities and accomplishments. Schooling should be his first and foremost priority in life, but if he can not do it he should not give up.

It wasn't I quit school and I'm proud of it. I had no father, lived in a one bedroom apartment tell I was 16 yrs old and my mom had troubles holding a job, plus Proviso East High school at the time wasn't the best place for an education.

Also your qoute.... "yeah go to school but why look at me" essentially". I believe it would have been better phrased " yeah go to school, but wait look at me" not sure what you were saying made sense? But it's a plow site not an english class?So who give a Sh&^%


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

Plowing and Landscaping sucks...just win the lottery!

To be good at the work, you truly need to love it. If you don't love it, you will never be able to service everyone like they need to be done. I keep my people on my service more than my work. Start small, build small and build a core group of customers that you don't need to worry about losing.


----------



## yungbuck (Feb 3, 2011)

''a list of people and their phone numbers is not an "account". Those pople contracted with the previous guy and not you. You can't just take over, they have to contract with you. Basically he's giving you a list of peoples phone numbers and addresses that need plowing''
I do relize this, this is america and people have choices. I dont expect all 35 to renew contracts with me, but i do expect a percentage to. Hes a reel good guy and well liked, if he recomends me, these people will trust him(again, not all)
I know most plowing is done at night so i figure if i have less than 20 acounts i should beable to get these people plowed out by morning, I can leave strait from work at 12 and get people out by the time they need to go to work. also i have monday and tuesday off so thats two business days rite there that im free.
''i dont think you need a f250 to do these accounts.''
Thats exelent news, a 150 would save me money in gass and repair bills.
''Plowing and Landscaping sucks...just win the lottery!''
ha, im only 18 but from the 3 jobs ive worked ive learned something. All jobs suck in there own way, not many people LOVE there jobs, but you make the best of it and try to do what you like the most. I like the outdoors, i like solitary work, I dont like a boss getin on my case about petty things.(curently i have great supervisors so im good on that one) 

So i think ive made up my mind, I need a new truck anyway, Ive always wanted a full size, i have the money for the truck. Id like to build up my credit and a personal loan to get the plow would be a great way to suplement my credit score(currently im using a credit card to build a base credit.) With the hours i work i have the time to handle some acounts. So i figure if my truck doesent burn up a tranny or a motor in the first season, I will make out good. Maybe i would make enuff to get the plow payed off, But if not i will gain experience and build my credit.
Thanks guys for the serious responses It has helped me make up my mind. I will have a serious talk with him about it tomarrow. I cant beleive the number of responses this thread has gotten, specialy for a plow site!
And to the two gentlemen arguing over grammer, chill, when somone makes a post it is written the way they intended, to alter someones post is rediculous(enless they violate a forum rule) But i was un-aware of a rule against bad spelling.
And again thanks guys, if all goes well tomarrow i wiill have lots more questions about technical things.


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

yungbuck;1227873 said:


> ''a list of people and their phone numbers is not an "account". Those pople contracted with the previous guy and not you. You can't just take over, they have to contract with you. Basically he's giving you a list of peoples phone numbers and addresses that need plowing''
> I do relize this, this is america and people have choices. I dont expect all 35 to renew contracts with me, but i do expect a percentage to. Hes a reel good guy and well liked, if he recomends me, these people will trust him(again, not all)
> I know most plowing is done at night so i figure if i have less than 20 acounts i should beable to get these people plowed out by morning, I can leave strait from work at 12 and get people out by the time they need to go to work. also i have monday and tuesday off so thats two business days rite there that im free.
> ''i dont think you need a f250 to do these accounts.''
> ...


Sound like you have a plan, just put a good business plan together and go over and over it. Look at your expenses verses your income and make sure you can cover it. Don't over estimate your income, but be realistic. If everything looks good then move forward.

Yes, I'm sorry for the BS on the issue of being grammatically correct, That was the last thing I'm worrying about in a Plow forum. My intention were nothing more than to tell you that schooling is important, but you can make it with out it, except as stated in most goverment and professional jobs.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Bigdoghd;1227493 said:


> Schooling should be his first and foremost priority in life.


This sums it up. There is a way to do anything. Student loans, government grants, scholarships, Military service, etc... are all ways to pay for school. The less privileged have more options available to them. I started mowing/plowing to pay for school as I wasn't eligible for any grants and didn't want student loans. It is now a great second income.

If you are just going to start out with a few accounts I say keep your S-10 (I think you said you had an S-10). It will pull a small trailer just fine and do the job you need it to do for <35 accounts. Save your money and only buy new trucks/equipment when needed. Find yourself a nice little Sno Way with DP and go to town. If you were to go out and buy a F250 it would take you a couple years to even see a profit I would think. Driveways don't pay very well, not around here anyways. 
Take the $12,000 for the new truck and go to school. Use the S10 and make due. 15 years from now what will you be qualified to do?

Just a couple things to keep in mind:
1) Landscaping is very hard on your body
2) Owning your own business is not very fun, at least not the first few years
3) Nothing is free in life (education)
4) Education is the only thing in life that nobody can take away from you.

I don't want to push you away from doing plowing or landscaping by an means. At 19 you have an excellent opportunity to go school and get educated, then try starting your own business. It will be much more difficult 5-10 years from now to go back to school when you have a house, maybe married, kids, etc. Go to school and do plowing and mowing on the side. Live at home as long as you can if that is a possiblilty.

Good luck to you :salute:

i didnt prof read or realy care if i speled stuf coretcly becuse as HD says "this is just a plow forrum". 

,


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Why don't you try to work for your uncle in construction like your brother did. Most types of construction slow down in the winter or stop all together. Snowplowing fits the bill quite nicely in the winter for a lot of guys.


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess I'll chime in on this one. I went to school, got a BS in finance from the 2nd ranked private business school in the nation with a 3.7 gpa. Worked in finance for 2 years and quickly found out that was not the gig for me. I plow snow in the winter and build hardscapes in the summer all under my own company. Everyone I know thought I was nuts, everyone thought I would fail. 8 years later I'm still at it and loving it. I learned a ton in school that I applied to my business but education really teaches you how to think and solve problems. That's the key to suceeding in business and life. Everyone has their own way of getting to a good place in life and you need to figure that out as you go. My mentality is my private/social life comes first before my work life. Unless it's snowing! Ha!


----------

